# Corsair Carbide Air 540



## David Keeling (Dec 22, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Corsair Carbide Air 540
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
AMD FX8350 Black Edition 8 Core Processor
16GB Corsair Vengeance
2 ASUS Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 DirectCU II OC
Corsair RM 850 Modular Power Supply
Corsair Hydro Series H50 Liquid CPU Cooler
Mix of Corsair SP and AF fans
Corsair k70 vengeance keyboard
Corsair Vengeance M65 Laser Gaming Mouse
7TB of HDD's, 3TB internal 4TB external


----------



## Sorin Taran (Dec 26, 2014)

I voted 7/10 because:

I like the clean and simple look of the case and the parts. Good job.


----------



## Maverick_0880 (Jan 1, 2015)

NZXT Sleeved RED LED makes the case more ultra-cool. Nice rig, David.


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> I voted 7/10 because:
> 
> I like the clean and simple look of the case and the parts. Good job.


+1, very clean build, very roomy case as well. I like it!


----------

